# Body retrieved after croc attack



## News Bot (Aug 19, 2014)

AUTHORITIES have shot the crocodile believed to have taken and killed a 57-year-old fisherman on the Adelaide River in the Northern Territory.















*Published On:* 19-Aug-14 07:40 AM
*Source:* via NEWS.com.au

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## solar 17 (Aug 19, 2014)

This is very sad "BUT" fishing from the bank of the Adelaide River where the Tour Operators feed the crocs from bamboo poles making the crocs lunge out of the water unfortuneately DOESN'T show a lot of common sense and the ultimate price being paid. solar 17 ~B~


----------



## Burnerism (Aug 19, 2014)

The moralities of culling and tour operated feeding aside, if you play with fire you will get burnt. My condolences to the family.


----------



## Alexbee (Aug 19, 2014)

The NT is hands down the dumbest place in Australia.. I was on a croc spotting tour in the Daintree and our tour guide was telling us how stupid it is that they feed the crocs in the nt


----------



## phatty (Aug 19, 2014)

Alexbee said:


> The NT is hands down the dumbest place in Australia.. I was on a croc spotting tour in the Daintree and our tour guide was telling us how stupid it is that they feed the crocs in the nt


I think you will find it is the dumb southerners that come up here  
it would of wanted to be a good lure


----------



## stusnake (Aug 19, 2014)

Unfortunate event. Unfortunate for the crocodile that was only behaving naturally. Wadding into the shallows of the Adelaide river at dusk, prime activity time for Crocs, was only going to end badly. Croc attacks may have risen in recent times however population(human) is continueing to rise up north too and if people don't respect the nature of the land up north sadly these sorts of things will happen and continue to happen.


----------



## bladesmurray (Aug 19, 2014)

And it was a rare pied croc to hey? I seen this on face book


----------



## Rogue5861 (Aug 19, 2014)

bladesmurray said:


> And it was a rare pied croc to hey? I seen this on face book



From everything i have read yea it was, his name was "Michael Jackson" due to the colour change it had taken over the years. I managed to get out on a boat last november and see him for myself, really glad i got the chance to see him.

Its really sad to hear that they killed the croc. We all know that it wasnt the crocs fault and it was due to one foolish act from a human that two lifes sadly ended, would of been better if they actually just left it alone and reiterated to the public that this is a dangerous water way and to stay away from the banks as this is crocodile territory and not outs.

There are a fair few big crocs in this river system that could easily take an adult human without any trouble, the same as the wa shark cult i guess. More education less eradication would be a better way to go about it in my book.


Rick


----------



## bladesmurray (Aug 19, 2014)

Well said rick and lol Michael jackson classic


----------



## Rogue5861 (Aug 19, 2014)

bladesmurray said:


> Well said rick and lol Michael jackson classic



Yea when i first saw him i thought the same thing and then they told us what everyone called him, it definatly makes a lot of sense. Pretty sure he was around 60yrs old and the colour change happened over time like calico bhp's do, not sure exactly if it was a pied or leucistic or albino colour change but he was definatly a one of a kind sort of animal.


Rick


----------



## bladesmurray (Aug 20, 2014)

So sad


----------

